# Lighting for product shots?



## D-50 (Oct 31, 2007)

I am shooting boxes and other packing materials tonight for a client.  Ive shot products such as jewelry and furniture in the past but never as dull a subject as boxes. The photos are going to be used on a website.  What would a good lighting set up be to show the boxes,Im not looking to make them look beatiful or more than they are as I have with some jewlery and funiture in the past.  I just need a simple set up, has anyone done such a shoot in the past and have and suggestions?


----------



## Alpha (Oct 31, 2007)

Shoot on a light table or in a box.

My biggest piece of advice is to proof a lot. If you want the materials to look larger than they are (so people think, "wow, that's a big box!"), then make sure not to shoot straight on. Light in order to emphasize the dimensional qualities of the box. If you want the materials to look small, then light flatly and try to avoid any extreme angles in the shots.


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 1, 2007)

Shot boxes once for a client, red sparkly things, black velvet background and loadsa angles for 3d effects, lit slightly side n front. H


----------

